# Would you take the loss??



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

Trip is booked for Utah Feb 17th for 5 days. The air tickets were free with CC points and if I want to shelf the tickets it would cost $600 for the 4 tickets. Plan was to rent a car and just travel to different resorts. It just doesnt look promising as far as weather goes. I could also spend the $600 and change the destination to a different location, but it looks sucky everywhere else. 

What would you do?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Just come on out. Make the best of conditions and you never know it could be fun after all. I have had fun every day I have gone out and I've only had a couple pow days this year.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Snowboard is fun regardless of conditions if you're in the right mindset.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

It couldnt get much worse...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey man atleast all the runs are open, we'll be getting little 2-3 inch storms rolling through every few days or so , things are NOT that bad here.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

6" in vail since last night with snow in the forecast for a few more days. Still snowing now... You never know what the conditions really are until your board its he snow.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i never could understand this frame of mind, why do people traveling to destinations most of us have in our backyard bitch about conditions more than the locals do.
i for one ride every weekened all weekend no matter what the conditions are and i ALWAYS have a big fkn grin on my face

my advice, fly out and make the best of it because chances are you'll have more fun at your destination then sitting at home bitching about lack of snow


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> i never could understand this frame of mind, why do people traveling to destinations most of us have in our backyard bitch about conditions more than the locals do.
> i for one ride every weekened all weekend no matter what the conditions are and i ALWAYS have a big fkn grin on my face


quoted for fucking truth.


----------



## huenix (Jan 3, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> i never could understand this frame of mind, why do people traveling to destinations most of us have in our backyard bitch about conditions more than the locals do.
> i for one ride every weekened all weekend no matter what the conditions are and i ALWAYS have a big fkn grin on my face
> 
> my advice, fly out and make the best of it because chances are you'll have more fun at your destination then sitting at home bitching about lack of snow


I skipped one day we could have boarded on the ice coast this year because I was exhausted from work. Any time spent on the mountain is better than sitting home being pissed about not being on the mountain. And its ridable in UT even if its not pristine.

We went to Northstar last year at the end of Jan after a month of zero snow and had a fuckin blast.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

sm0ke said:


> i never could understand this frame of mind, why do people traveling to destinations most of us have in our backyard bitch about conditions more than the locals do.
> i for one ride every weekened all weekend no matter what the conditions are and i ALWAYS have a big fkn grin on my face
> 
> my advice, fly out and make the best of it because chances are you'll have more fun at your destination then sitting at home bitching about lack of snow


You kinda answer your own question... its not in our own back yard and its a huge deal for us ice coasters to come out west to your back yard. btw, I'm not really bitching just whining like a spoiled brat!  I do a lot of tuna/marlin fishing here in MD. The ocean is my back yard so when the weather sucks, I dont bith about it cause there is always next weekend.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

Death said:


> Snowboard is fun regardless of conditions if you're in the right mindset.


I know... I need to stop looking at the weather and be thankful that I can even even take my family out west. Things sure could be much worse in my life


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

There is snow, more like late Nov or early Dec, but there is snow. Resort riding will be fun no matter what.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snobrdnotski said:


> I know... I need to stop looking at the weather and be thankful that I can even even take my family out west. Things sure could be much worse in my life


More truth here. I used to offshore fish and had a 36' CC offshore boat for 6 years. I would fish every weekend in summer and a few weekends in Venice, LA every year. My son would go but could not enjoy it because of our targets, they were all big game and he was small, my wife gets seasick and didn't go either. She would even get sick on my friends 180' MY. fishing was me and friends time and it kept me from real family time just like work, I gave it up at least until my son is 15-16 and can handle the fish I like to target.

I started snowboarding 6 years ago and rearranged our lives since all of us loved it so much. Now we all live p in the mtns and snowboard as much as possible..... If snowboarding is your family thing, don't give it up just for lack of snow..... Go and enjoy your family time together.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

Argo said:


> More truth here. I used to offshore fish and had a 36' CC offshore boat for 6 years. I would fish every weekend in summer and a few weekends in Venice, LA every year. My son would go but could not enjoy it because of our targets, they were all big game and he was small, my wife gets seasick and didn't go either. She would even get sick on my friends 180' MY. fishing was me and friends time and it kept me from real family time just like work, I gave it up at least until my son is 15-16 and can handle the fish I like to target.
> 
> I started snowboarding 6 years ago and rearranged our lives since all of us loved it so much. Now we all live p in the mtns and snowboard as much as possible..... If snowboarding is your family thing, don't give it up just for lack of snow..... Go and enjoy your family time together.


AMEN, my brother.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

*Fellow Ice Coaster*

Hey man, for what it's worth I've had my out west trip planned since last August (airfare, lodging, rental cars, etc.) and will be hitting CO Feb 12th-19th and UT Feb 19th-23rd....Just getting back from a separated shoulder injury that happened on the icy bitch that is Windham Mountain and I ain't cancelling shit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If I were you I would re-book for this time frame last year.

Need a way back machine of course...


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

Its funny, we go out west every year and some of the best times/memories are off mountain or nothing to do with how great the POW is. My kids favorite story is when Dad,(me) tried a rail and landed on his butt while all the teenage punks  where yelling for the old man to clear out. 

On another note, does anyone know of any cabin camping sites open in the winter. Since we have no hotel plans, it might be fun to camp a night or two.


----------

